# The Officiating...



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

this is THE MOST ****ed up officiating job i have ever seen!
marc cuban really has a lot of influence on the refs.. i'm seriously disgusted, and had this been miami on the receiving end i would have gone crazy.

3 worst calls in the last 2 minutes:
- the foul on yao was nowitzki's, he should have fouled out... and he got the putback later, this would not have happened.
- finley's slap to strip the ball ont he offensive end, he was clearly out of bounds.
- padgett DID NOT TOUCH FINLEY with 19 seconds to go! wtf was that call all about???

game over... the game was stolen away from houston because van gundy spoke the truth to the media... i hope your organization releases a tape with the wrong calls and sends it to the league just like the mavs did yesterday and the calls come in your favor the next game.

good luck.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

ok u are right about number 1 but that wasnt dirks foul and fin WAS bumped and u needed to foul anyway so i dont know y u are *****ing


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Joker said:


> this is THE MOST ****ed up officiating job i have ever seen!
> marc cuban really has a lot of influence on the refs.. i'm seriously disgusted, and had this been miami on the receiving end i would have gone crazy.
> 
> 3 worst calls in the last 2 minutes:
> ...


-The 5th foul on McGrady which gave Dirk 2 FT's. There was minimal contact, and considering there were less than 2 minutes left in the game made this even worse.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

tmac had been bumping him on drives all game he was due a call


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

god I didn't even realize that dirk had 5 fouls when that happened. it was so clearly commited by dirk. I dont know how they can have dignity when they do obvious things like that


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> -The 5th foul on McGrady which gave Dirk 2 FT's. There was minimal contact, and considering there were less than 2 minutes left in the game made this even worse.


and TNT was pointing out a lot of the bad calls, including that one.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Joker said:


> this is THE MOST ****ed up officiating job i have ever seen!
> marc cuban really has a lot of influence on the refs.. i'm seriously disgusted, and had this been miami on the receiving end i would have gone crazy.
> 
> 3 worst calls in the last 2 minutes:
> ...


Thank you buddy for understanding the pain that we the Houston fans are currently suffering of. im so dissapointed.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Ah yes...when your team is exposed as the fraud they are, bring out the "its the refs fault" excuse. *edited* - No baiting


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

Grr, these fouls... I just want the rockets to win against the Mavericks I dont care if they lose next round, they deserve the win.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Ah yes...when your team is exposed as the fraud they are, bring out the "its the refs fault" excuse.


They didnt, but the officials did play a part in it, you have to agree many fouls were very unreasonable. I cant believe they didnt call Finley being out of bounds.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Ah yes...when your team is exposed as the fraud they are, bring out the "its the refs fault" excuse. *edited* - No baiting


we're fraudulent?? LOL. we're not the ones flopping, or all around trying to influence officiating. houston should be up 3-2 right now, period. I don't know how youc an be so blind to ignore all the horrible calls


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol i dont understand how u are so hypocritical the rox sent in tape *****ing about yaos fouls during the reg season the mavs do the same for ur VERY obvious moving screens and now u are *****ing


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I will give you the Finley being out of bounds call. That was clearly a bad call.

But the supposed foul that should have been on Dirk according to you was not a foul at all. It was Yao getting the ball knocked out of his hands by Howard and flailing his arms to draw the call. If there was a call to be made and I doubt it, it WAS against Howard for knocking the ball loose.

The whole Padgett thing is a big who cares. Yes the ref anticipated that the Rockets were going to try and foul and called the bump by Padgett which should not have been called but to act as if that was a big deal is crazy. You think it would have been better for 4-5 more seconds to go off the clock and then have the foul committed or have Finley call the timeout if needed.

If you want to blame it on Cuban if that makes you feel better than have at it. Trust me when I say that the refs do not like Cuban but if it is easier to believe that the refs favor Cuban because he complains about them all the time than go ahead believe that.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Nobody likes Marc Cuban. During the time outs hes all pumped up and tried to get the players attention and celebrate with him but they just ignore him. Its really funny to watch.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The only bad call TNT called out was the out of bounds play...and they said the Mavs deserved it due to great hustle...


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> lol i dont understand how u are so hypocritical the rox sent in tape *****ing about yaos fouls during the reg season the mavs do the same for ur VERY obvious moving screens and now u are *****ing


Make some sense next time you post here please.
I can't wait to see Dallas' flops called out. It makes your team look like little babies. Oh yea hows the best center in the West doing? Oh I guess I shouldn't be asking you that. If I was a Dallas fan I wouldn't even feel right about those last 2 wins. It wasn't your talent getting you those 2.
HA HA HA


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Joker said:


> - finley's slap to strip the ball ont he offensive end, he was clearly out of bounds.
> 
> good luck.



This cost the Rockets 2 pts. Ref have to give rockets some calls in game 5.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

sherwin said:


> we're fraudulent?? LOL. we're not the ones flopping, or all around trying to influence officiating. houston should be up 3-2 right now, period. I don't know how youc an be so blind to ignore all the horrible calls


Your team sends tapes to the league all the time, just like the 29 other NBA teams. There was ONE horrible call. However, horrible calls did not cause your 2 star players to *CHOKE* the game away in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Yao has gotten to the line more then anyone else in the entire series...how is the officiating that horrid?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Enough, already.

The refs as a whole disregard a major part of the game, in order to keep it entertaining. David Wesley travels, so does Josh Howard. T-Mac palms the ball all the time, but no more than Michael Finley, Dirk flops, and he learned it from Vlade, and Yao is trying to master it in order to improve his game. 

As correctly mentioned, every team complains to the league office after practically every game, so says David Stern. So it comes down to who wants it more, and I believe the tally is 3-2. Thursday night will come down to who wants it, as well.


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=1319

Go take the vote @ ESPN and be sure to check the results


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> The only bad call TNT called out was the out of bounds play...and they said the Mavs deserved it due to great hustle...


i swear this guy is smoking some great ****.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Stephen1616 said:


> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=1319
> 
> Go take the vote @ ESPN and be sure to check the results





> Vote: Is $100,000 too much?
> SportsNation
> 
> Thank you for voting. See below for the results from across SportsNation.
> ...


This was taken today (Tuesday May 3)
Looks like the basketball fans have their opinion at who's being the scapegoat in the series.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

the officiating!! im tired of these pathetic calls.


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

kfranco said:


> the officiating!! im tired of these pathetic calls.



This is Great. I love that SNL.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> The only bad call TNT called out was the out of bounds play...and they said the Mavs deserved it due to great hustle...


It's not "they", it's just one of them, Barkley, who talks non-sense everyday.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Your team sends tapes to the league all the time, just like the 29 other NBA teams. There was ONE horrible call. However, horrible calls did not cause your 2 star players to *CHOKE* the game away in the 4th quarter.




The rockets chocked in the 4th quarter???!? Are you talking about games 3/4 or game 5 because if I remember correctly our shooting percantage was higher in the 4th than ur team. We played great in Game 5, quarter 4


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> The rockets chocked in the 4th quarter???!? Are you talking about games 3/4 or game 5 because if I remember correctly our shooting percantage was higher in the 4th than ur team. We played great in Game 5, quarter 4


In game 5, Tracy and Yao missed 8 free throws in the 4th also.


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick (May 2, 2005)

SMDre said:


> In game 5, Tracy and Yao missed 8 free throws in the 4th also.


Yall also got away with 2 or 3 calls.


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick (May 2, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Yao has gotten to the line more then anyone else in the entire series...how is the officiating that horrid?


O so Nowitski's been to the line like what? 10-13 times a game? And dallas has shot more free throws then Houston has attempted. Messed up Refs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Tmac=PlainSick said:


> O so Nowitski's been to the line like what? 10-13 times a game? And dallas has shot more free throws then Houston has attempted. Messed up Refs.


No jump shooting Rockets.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I noticed something at the end of game five about the officiating, when yao complains he gets the calls. After that offensive foul called on yao (which really shouldnt have been called) yao got angry and starting yelling. After that all the hacking that nowitzki and a few other mavs got away with earlier started getting called. Yao also got away with a couple obvious fouls on the defensive. I think one of the problem with officiating yao and nowitzki is that yao doesnt react to hits on the arm when he goes up strong for the dunk because of his size and nowitzki is always flailing his arms when he goes to the basket so he looks like he is fouled even with minimal contact. Van Gundy had the right idea when he thought someone had to be vocal about yao's fouls, but it should have been yao during the game.

I live in houston and watched the playoffs on local TV so they show a lot of replays where yao should have been fouled. And their are a lot. There are some that go the other way like when yao gets a block that includes half the shooters arm, but i have noticed (in real time) that it ends up being worse for yao.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Raxel said:


> It's not "they", it's just one of them, Barkley, who talks non-sense everyday.



in the segmant I saw it was Kenny that said it and Barkley agreed...


----------



## dan325 (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> and TNT was pointing out a lot of the bad calls, including that one.


You should know, that TNT has some ridiculous bias against the Mavericks... I know that sounds crazy, but they do. Any Mavs fan can tell you.

Barkley has picked us to lose every playoff series that we've ever been in since he's worked there and even their announcers join in.

I've been watching our local guys this series despite the fact that the picture quality is really bad, but, if TNT is doing the same things they normally do, things like this will happen:

Rockets go on 8-0 run:

"The Mavs are on their heels. This Rockets team is a really bad matchup for them. Dallas is starting to look tired."

Mavs go on 10-0 run: 

"Even though that went in, Dirk Nowitzki really shouldn't be taking that kind of shot. McGrady really defended him well there and the Mavs can't count on that shot falling in the future. Isn't McGrady's defense amazing? He's so much shorter than Dirk and yet he has been shutting him down all series."

I know you don't believe me, but, go over to the Mavs board and ask _any_ Mavs fan and they'll back me up.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

dan325 said:


> You should know, that TNT has some ridiculous bias against the Mavericks... I know that sounds crazy, but they do. Any Mavs fan can tell you.
> 
> Barkley has picked us to lose every playoff series that we've ever been in since he's worked there and even their announcers join in.
> 
> ...


Umm, im not sure what uve been watching, but Charles has picked the Mavs to win in 6 BEFORE the series even started!! Even now he thinks that the Rockets are too tired, so im just going to ignore this message because its totally NOT true.


----------



## dirk is the best (May 5, 2005)

*edited* - Do it again and you're banned


MAVS on 6 !!!!!!!!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dirk is the best said:


> *edited*
> 
> MAVS on 6 !!!!!!!!


wow this is your first post and your already calling people names.. :naughty:


----------

